# VICTORY H1416 95 grt b.1884



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Does anyone have information on the VICTORY, built 1884, 95 grt., ON 91392?

She's not listed on the Hull Trawler website, so her PRN may be different to the one I've given in the title. She landed at Milford between 1889 - 1891.

Barry


----------



## TSJ59 (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello - This is the most likely candidate according the Miramar ship index: *Click here*

Cheers, Terry


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Terry, but I'm afraid that can't be her. The record of Milford landings doesn't give her PRN, but it does record her tonnage as 95 (so she wouldn't be included in the Miramar Index), and she landed from 1889.

I got the ON, year (1884) and port from Bob Saunders' Mariners List of pre-1889 ONs. That lists her as 96 grt, so I'm pretty sure she's the one which fished out of Milford

Thanks for eliminating that other VICTORY, though!
Barry


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Barry,
All I can find in my Hull records around this timescale is VICTOR, O/N 75350, H1042, 75 *NRT* On Hull register 19/12/1876, lost in collision, North Sea, 19/4/1898 so it seems this is not your vessel.
There was a VICTORY O/N 65226 H690 but she was lost in 1876 so clearly not the vessel you are looking for. Could she have been registered at another Port?
I hope this is of some help.

regards
Roger


----------



## Pisces (Feb 23, 2008)

Lost Trawlers Of Hull (Alec Gill)ISBN 0 907033 77 6 List the "Victor"H.1042 Ketch (1876)Hull 74.9t 74.4f John.Sims Hull Smackowner Collision in North Sea 19 April 1898.
CaptCliff.


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, Roger.

My reason for believing Hull was her registry in the Mariners' List of official numbers pre-1889, which gives her as one of a sequence of Hull registrations:
91386 ALPHA H.1411 1884 Hull 90 (net)
91392 VICTORY 1884 Hull 96 
91394 BETA H.1418 1884 Hull 90 (net)
91398 TALIFOO 1885 Hull 91 
91400 SEA GULL 1885 Hull 58

This roughly fits the 95grt recorded for her in the list of Milford landings.

Regards,
Barry


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Barry,
Most of the vessels you mentioned were in a block on the Hull Returns of fishing vessels 1894-1898 and 1899-1903 as you can see on the attached there is no mention of VICTORY H1406.
I have looked at the returns for GY, LT and FD and there is nothing that fits your date of landing at Milford 1889/1891.
There are a couple of crew lists for the vessel with the O/N 91392 for 1893/1894 which suggests to me that the vessel may not have been around after that date.
A sticky one.

regards
Roger


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Victory ON 91392 shows on the Clip website as Victory registered Hull.
Mun.ca website has no trace after 1894 ?


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks to Pisces, Roger and aavh for those very kind suggestions and diligent research.

I haven't got the full story as yet, but "The Fisherman's Nautical Almanack" for 1894 (via a photocopy of the relevant page by the National Library of Scotland) reveals the following:

VICTORY ON 91392 H 1416 Iron screw steamer; 50 tons net; 20 hp; built Falmouth, 1884; owners M. J. Nutt & W.E. Allman, Hull.

Gil Mayes has traced the builder: E. Martin, Ponsharden, (near Falmouth), 1884, for J. Potter, and that also confirms the name of the original owner, which I'd recorded on the website, though I can't remember where I got it from! 

Now all that remains are subsequent owners, if any, and fate - but at least I have the main facts.

Thanks again to everyone who chipped in.

Barry


----------

